

NReduce Demo Day on Now - joemellin
http://www.nreduce.com/d/1

======
joemellin
You can visit nreduce.com/d to meet all the teams. Here is the intro to all
the teams : <https://vimeo.com/50698479>

------
ashcairo
I participated in this just now. Gotta say it was a really interesting
experience, talking your mind around what you're trying to make, and all the
different possibilities around it. Also the guys running it are really
friendly. Totally recommend signing up if you haven't given it a try.

------
pirer
I will be part of the nreduce batch starting today with Red Quintal [1]! We're
96 startups and counting!

1: <http://www.redquintal.com>

------
jrussino
This links to one particular startup's landing page. The main demo day page is
at <http://www.nreduce.com/d/>.

